# Which user you miss?



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2015)

Which user you miss?
I really miss AppleCracker,he's very inactive now...


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2015)

I miss sleepi. rip.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

I miss Derpykat. She was one of my first friends on the website. As well as Buggy, Goldenapple, and Jellonoes.

Goldenapple comes on a bit, but not as much as the summer.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't been here for too long, so no, no one that I miss. Besides I'm in touch with pretty much everyone I'm good friends with outside of the forums.


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2015)

I miss Ami-Chan and PockiPops. They were so amazing, rip


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

secondsider, princess weeb, pudgybird...


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2015)

azukitan, Stepheroo, Mayor Leaf, honeyprince (just realized they changed their name) and Lady Timpani even though i never talked to her I just thought she was cool


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

also finnian and motte cause they had nice music and movie taste yo


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2015)

I miss Kaiaa being a mod.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

atotsspot and trickilicky x(


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 29, 2015)

London, Axel, Steph and WonderK

ooh good gfx times


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 29, 2015)

princessSara hasn't been online in a longggg time ):


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2015)

I remember a guy who used to be super into films and would post about films he was watching all the time. He was here around the time I first joined, so I guess it's only to be expected he's not active anymore.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 29, 2015)

I miss Aesthetic, WonderK, Tikibones, and Cou (she comes on sometimes, but not a whole lot.)

I talk to some of them outside of TBT but not as of recently, we haven't been chatting like always.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2015)

Lady Timpani, GameLaxer, in-a-pickle, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, Capella, Improv, and tinytaylor. I start missing everybody tbh.


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Lady Timpani, GameLaxer, in-a-pickle, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, Capella, Improv, and tinytaylor. I start missing everybody tbh.



Oh my god! I remember littlemissmarzipanmermaid! I used to love listening to her ghost stories  (i pray that i am talking about the right person xD)


----------



## cinny (Nov 29, 2015)

roroselle


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 29, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I remember a guy who used to be super into films and would post about films he was watching all the time. He was here around the time I first joined, so I guess it's only to be expected he's not active anymore.



There was a guy just like that on ACC too. Idk if he is still around tho.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> princessSara hasn't been online in a longggg time ):



I remember her.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> There was a guy just like that on ACC too. Idk if he is still around tho.



What a shame!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone remember ForgottenT? No pun intended.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

idk, a lot of people change their usernames which confuses me

plus i dont pay attention to usernames that much


----------



## mugii (Nov 29, 2015)

kaiaa's not a mod anymore?? whhaaat


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 29, 2015)

NSFW


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

I

MISS

KAYLA

KAYLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (username iLoveYou)


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2015)

What even happened to WonderK? I remember visiting his dream town once. It was truly the best town I'd ever came across. I think the last time I seen him active was when the last moderator applications opened.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I think the last time I seen him active was when the last moderator applications opened.



Hm I wonder why.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Hm I wonder why.



I doubt it was like that at all. He was a really sweet guy.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I doubt it was like that at all. He was a really sweet guy.



Like I said, none of my business


----------



## Heyden (Nov 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I miss sleepi. rip.



or Sunflower 
uh i miss Twilight, Puffy and Peachi I guess


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2015)

Bowie said:


> What even happened to WonderK? I remember visiting his dream town once. It was truly the best town I'd ever came across. I think the last time I seen him active was when the last moderator applications opened.



I'm pretty sure he's just been busy with school/work, which was the reason why he couldn't host the signature/drawing/room contests anymore.

Littlemissmarzipanmermaid was pretty cool.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 30, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Chibi.Hoshi



I talk to her everyday, shes just not active here though, only during events nowadays


----------



## piichinu (Nov 30, 2015)

miimisu


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

danielle. she was a great friend


----------



## epona (Dec 11, 2015)

shinysandwich and villagedweller


----------



## mogyay (Dec 11, 2015)

Mephisto  I still talk to them every second but I miss seeing them around


----------



## Albuns (Dec 11, 2015)

PrincessSara, she sparked the "Free Love" thread to life and really gave me some stuff to think about. Wonder how she's doing now.


----------



## enchilada (Dec 12, 2015)

kayleee rip


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

AWESOMEPERSON1


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Basically everyone on my friends list who isn't active. I'll list the ones I remember for ya'.

- Chrome Dokuro
- Leela
- fuzzybug
- TheBlueRaichu
- LunaMoon Crossing
- Lady Black (though she comes on once in a while)
- goey

I'm sure there is a lot more too,


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus

I have memories of her from February of 2014. Ahh good times.


----------



## tumut (Dec 12, 2015)

Carfax


----------



## sock (Dec 12, 2015)

Lee-Chan...luckily we found each other on Instagram a year and a half after she left, or I would still be sad over it...haha.


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 12, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 
> I have memories of her from February of 2014. Ahh good times.



You joined this site in May 2014?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 12, 2015)

pengutango
hzl
peche
Juudai


----------



## alesha (Dec 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Which user you miss?
> I really miss AppleCracker,he's very inactive now...



You DIDN'T leave?!?!? Yayy
Apple2012 and loads more


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Trickilicky. Although we do talk on FR once in a while so I guess I'm fine ;;


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 12, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

alesha said:


> You DIDN'T leave?!?!? Yayy
> Apple2012 and loads more


Lol! I never leaved!


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 12, 2015)

Endlesselements <3 We still talk but I miss seeing her on these forums.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

wow this place is still alive


----------



## Delphine (Dec 12, 2015)

mortimae and starlark... for the others I have no idea if they changed their usernames or whatever while I left TBT for a few months.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Temmie! RIP Temmie


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

ATotsSpot / Jill whatever their username was... and Finnian and a bunch of nice music people


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

I really miss daniduckyface!! ;-;


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 16, 2015)

i miss jeremy, he was a good mod


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

MySonicPlush, but at the same time it's best we probably don't see each other again.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2015)

Myst, Disband, ellabella, lolipup, Puffy...


----------



## N e s s (Dec 16, 2015)

While i didn't know *Lassy* that much, we talked a couple of times, she was really nice.

I also miss seeing DoubleR as a regular, he was a good smash player.


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

uhhh 00176 skep in-a-pickle lynn105 nage shinysandwich and tinytaylor oh and littlemissmarzipanmermaid


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

ShinySandwich bring that ass back here boi :-((


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 17, 2015)

R.I.P. Rosie11954


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2015)

I missed idfldnsndt but now he's back my sweet unicorn child <2


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I miss Mariah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

Capella said:


> uhhh 00176 skep in-a-pickle lynn105 nage shinysandwich and tinytaylor oh and littlemissmarzipanmermaid



yass lynn

also MARY AND TYYYY </3 rip


----------



## Jacob (Jan 18, 2016)

Miharu
Aesthetic
Lizzy541
WonderK 
Cou

guys plz come back yall made my life 10x better : (


----------



## N e s s (Jan 18, 2016)

DoubleR, SarasaKat and Lassy.

I didn't talk to Lassy too much but i chatted with her a few times, she was really nice.


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Kaiaa, Jennifer, Beary, Prof Gallows and Jas0n rip in piss

also Purplpanada


----------



## N e s s (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Kaiaa, Jennifer, Beary, Prof Gallows and Jas0n rip in piss
> 
> also Purplpanada



Jas0n isn't gone though


----------



## Albuns (Jan 18, 2016)

I miss Miharu, she was always so kind and cheery. Pretty much made everyone around her relatively perky too, I'd imagine. c,:


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Jas0n isn't gone though



He's still a mod?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

I miss Valliecat. We used to play on ACNL all the time in the summer. She comes on once in a while, but not as often as the summer.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2016)

I miss peony
We had some great chat
But alas I never heard from her again after a time


----------



## N e s s (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> He's still a mod?



Yeah dude, he just doesn't go on as much as he usually does


----------



## Javocado (Jan 19, 2016)

ShinySandwich bring that ass here boi

Also missing Ragdoll because I haven't seen much of her lately and also Mystia for she was my first bona-fide pal on these forums.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 19, 2016)

MDofDarkheart was my first friend on here, way back in 2011. I really miss her. We'd stay up all night playing City Folk and eventually New Leaf.

I also miss Bambi, she was sweet and I enjoyed her posts. 

Pachireeko was cool too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

atotsspot/jill, motte, finnian, dizzy bone(although i know you do go on once in a while).. princess weeb and all my old new leaf buds.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Miharu
> Aesthetic
> Lizzy541
> WonderK
> ...



Wait, Miharu left?! ;______________________;

Okay, well...
 Miharu
 Sleepi 
and that's it ; - ;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2016)

k a y l a???


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> I miss Miharu, she was always so kind and cheery. Pretty much made everyone around her relatively perky too, I'd imagine. c,:



m i hARU LEFT?!
 WHEN?! ._______________________.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2016)

i miss nigel, samich, anna, joe, mel, john102 and probably a few others i'm forgetting - all of them, par mel, i used to talk to regularly outside of tbt but i haven't spoken to any of them but john for years rip


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 19, 2016)

The Croatian idol person was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 19, 2016)

chocolatte said:


> m i hARU LEFT?!
> WHEN?! ._______________________.



Nah, I think she's just ill. It feels like she left though. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Chemical X said:


> the Croatian idol person was pretty entertaining



the frick XD who lol.


----------



## focus (Jan 19, 2016)

focus. damn i missed her so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chemical X said:


> the Croatian idol person was pretty entertaining



yEAH i was thinking of them but i forgot their name lol


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 19, 2016)

I was like bang bang or something. "Bang Bang outta the room" or something. There was some thread roasting the user. Or was that in the Croatian idol thread?


----------



## focus (Jan 19, 2016)

Chemical X said:


> I was like bang bang or something. "Bang Bang outta the room" or something. There was some thread roasting the user. Or was that in the Croatian idol thread?



it was their goodbye thread i think
wasn't it big bang?? idk


----------



## Munna (Jan 19, 2016)

*HHoney, aleshapie, Finnicksblue & SailorCrossing* haven't been on much. I really enjoyed their comments & conversation. 

And I missed *Dorian* while she was away! 

*moonflow* hasn't been around for ages. She gave me Marina for free. I also haven't seen the artist *Melyora* she was the first friend I made here.

I hope they see this & feel loved!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't know, I haven't been on here that long to see inactive users or whatever.. I'm sure there's a few that I know of that are inactive, but I forgot their names.
oh well


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 19, 2016)

I really miss BlueCheeseMonkey and Darth Adele tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Apple2012 and ThomasNLD 

Yes this will probably sound weird as hell bc our opinions differs quite a lot but I enjoyed their debate threads and most topics were of a good nature to make civil posts about and it's interesting to see different views and what pursues them.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2016)

Azukitan

She's not even active on Skype, I cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

like everyone i used to play CAh with especially neboobs :<


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2016)

KAYLA 

eternal missing


----------



## sej (Jan 21, 2016)

PockiPops and Ami-Chan, rip :'(


----------



## himeki (Jan 21, 2016)

kirindrake ;w; i need moar of your arts >.<


----------



## boujee (Jan 21, 2016)

m o l k o </3


----------



## hzl (Jan 21, 2016)

The Hidden Owl said:


> pengutango
> hzl
> peche
> Juudai



I'm still heeeeeere :') I just don't post as much as I used to


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 21, 2016)

I was once here on a secret account a while ago
I miss Oswaldies
Her name was changed to PrincessSara? I wasn't there to see that.
She was usually flamed for her tiny pink text but I loved her ;w;


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 21, 2016)

alicerulez xc she's my first friend in here. She's been inactive for quite awhile now.


----------



## Goth (Jan 21, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Yeah dude, he just doesn't go on as much as he usually does



(inside joke)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2016)

Jake. said:


> i miss nigel, samich, anna, joe, mel, john102 and probably a few others i'm forgetting - all of them, par mel, i used to talk to regularly outside of tbt but i haven't spoken to any of them but john for years rip



Man, those are some names I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 22, 2016)

I miss seeing Kaiaa and Jennifer. I never spoke to them, but they were nice to see around.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

I haven't been on long enough to miss people, I guess..


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I haven't been on long enough to miss people, I guess..



I'm gonna miss Delishush when she get's permabanned ;-; RIP IN PISS MEME QUEEN


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 22, 2016)

I just miss seeing Jennifer, Dreamysnowx, snowxyuki and Yui Z around.......

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the half of my friends list that left


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

alicerulez needs to come back


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> I miss seeing Kaiaa and Jennifer. I never spoke to them, but they were nice to see around.



Kaiaa is really nice indeed. I didn't talk much to Jen other than post qualities but she seemed really nice as well ^^


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I'm gonna miss Delishush when she get's permabanned ;-; RIP IN PISS MEME QUEEN



i'll miss me too


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 23, 2016)

athera ;( come back bae

we talk on facebook though so its ok


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

Sumia.. mann come back c: also Trickilicky but we speak sometimes on FR so I guess that will do.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

DELISHUSH COME BACK I WILL BREAK YOU FREE OF YOUR PRISON


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> DELISHUSH COME BACK I WILL BREAK YOU FREE OF YOUR PRISON



Same, even tho I just met her like 3 hours ago BUT IT DOESNT MATTER SHE WAS STILL COOL


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I miss Myst, mysonicplush, rawritzchamp and our banning convos...I also miss oswaldies and karminny. They were cool.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 23, 2016)

H- honey was really sweet, and where has King dad been? I liked reading his topics and all the positive things he would post.


----------



## piske (Jan 23, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> H- honey was really sweet, and where has King dad been? I liked reading his topics and all the positive things he would post.



I was just wondering about King Dad!

I miss Miharu :< she always had such a positive and happy attitude! ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZebraNaomy said:


> I miss peony
> We had some great chat
> But alas I never heard from her again after a time



Ahhh, this must have been before you found me again ;v;


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

I miss all my TBT friends and all the ones I've traded with ~


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

K SO I COMMENTED ON HERE LIKE YESTERDAY ABOUT MISSING DELISHUSH WHEN SHE GETS BANNED...WELL

I MISS HER SO MUCH 

jk I can skype her


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> K SO I COMMENTED ON HERE LIKE YESTERDAY ABOUT MISSING DELISHUSH WHEN SHE GETS BANNED...WELL
> 
> I MISS HER SO MUCH
> 
> jk I can skype her



WHATS HER SKYPE TELL ME


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WHATS HER SKYPE TELL ME



She gone kill me but tbh I don't give a ****


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

I miss Puffy and Twilight :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Vaati, Disband, Mary and Typhoonmoore, get back u nabs.

Also Myst if you are even here anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah rawritschamp or we your username was


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2016)

Nebudelic </3


----------

